# RIP Ronin



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Lost my 5.5 y/o Siamese this evening. He got hit by a car.

Ronin was raised from a kitten by Golden Retrievers, and was more of a Golden than he was a cat.

Every day at around 4pm, he would plant himself on my desk between me and the keyboard and work with me the last hour of the day.

Every evening he would curl up on my Shoulder and snooze while I watched TV.

Every morning he was curled up with Gilmour and Milo at the foot of the bed.

He absolutely loved wrestling with the big guys. The big guys guarded him like a little brother.

He was the most mild mannered cat I've ever seen. Loved his tummy rubbed.

RIP little buddy. Rusty, Nikita, Podo, Comet and Dakota will meet you at the Bridge and take care of you until we meet again.

Picture taken last weekend.

Ronin: 09/13/2007- 04/27/2013


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost Ronin so tragically! I know that it has to be even more difficult that you lost him so quickly and at such a young age. Thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am truly sorry for your sudden loss of Ronin. May all your fond memories of Ronin give you some comfort.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. It is so hard when we lose our fur friends. We just love them so much. RIP.. Ronin


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Ronin, he was such a beautiful and special boy.

Godspeed Ronin, you are missed.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like Ronin was a wonderful part of your family. I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Ronin.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear. 

I remember when I was young boy (in the late 80s) my Australian Shepherd got hit and killed by a truck and the guy drove off and just left him in the street. My neighbor was the one who saw it happen and told my Mom.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Ronin. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ronin. He was a very beautiful boy. RIP Ronin.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nuttin*

Nuttin

I am so very sorry your precious Ronin was hit by a car.
May he rest in peace!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Ronin


----------

